# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  سؤال جاووبوني عليه

## شديفي وافتخر

السلام عليكم
اخواني واخواتي 

ارجو مساعدتكم 

تعرفوا انو دوام المدارس بعد العيد

وانا طالب توجيهي 

بدي مساعدتكم 
وتحكولي كيف كنتو تدرسو وبأي وقت والساعات وكل شي 

لاني بدي اجيب معدل مثل الناس 

مشان ربكو احكولي

لا تنسوني وما تردو 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]لي عودة .. وتكرم عينك رح احكيلك كيف كنت ادرس  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

هلا هدوء لا تنسى ارجع بكره مو تروح لبعد النتائج

الله يخليك انا بديت ادرس بس والله مش مركز

----------

